# Save a pretzel for the gas jets - Rick Perry video



## Andres (Sep 28, 2011)

I found this too funny not to share. Whoever put it together is talented! 

[video=youtube_share;BhDhDRvHaGs]http://youtu.be/BhDhDRvHaGs[/video]

Warning: At least one of the other video links after the Perry clip has some crude language, so you probably don't want to click it.


----------



## Andres (Sep 29, 2011)

Come on, no one even chuckled? How about a guffaw? Not even a giggle? I expected at least a chortle. Can I at least get a smirk?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 29, 2011)

I rolled my eyes slightly. . . . 

But, I'm probably just a curmudgeon with a slow internet connection.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 29, 2011)

It was OK, but I'd prefer Weird Al


----------



## Andres (Sep 29, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> But, I'm probably just a curmudgeon with a slow internet connection.



Probably?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 29, 2011)

Andres said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > But, I'm probably just a curmudgeon with a slow internet connection.
> ...


I like the merriam-webster definition of curmudegon...
View attachment 2351

But I'm not implying anything Vic.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 29, 2011)

I chuckled.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 29, 2011)

I laughed pretty hard. Thanks for sharing! 

Saaaaave a pretzel for the gas jets!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 29, 2011)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > VictorBravo said:
> ...



Implication noted. And it probably fits me pretty well. Except for the crusty part. I do take showers sometimes. . . .


----------



## Andres (Sep 29, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I thought it was funny.


 


AThornquist said:


> I laughed pretty hard. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Saaaaave a pretzel for the gas jets!



Now that's what I'm talking about guys!!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 29, 2011)

I chortled. I confess


----------



## Andres (Sep 29, 2011)

kainos01 said:


> I chortled. I confess



It would have come out sooner or later brother.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 29, 2011)

I had to share it on FB too. This type of humor really gets me.


----------

